# Sam Mitchell Fired!!!!



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Just seen it on the score and Tsn now reporting it


----------



## gp366 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Sam Mitchell Fired*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...=ys-mitchellraptors120308&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

he had to go


----------



## rdlviper (May 24, 2006)

*BREAKING NEWS: Sam Mitchell Fired!*

Its not "officially official" yet, but just heard on the radio that Sam Mitchell has been fired as head coach of the Raptors. 

After witnessing last nights horrible defensive effort, I can say I'm quite relieved. For a coach that "preaches defense" he has consistently had the worst defensive team in the league. Can't completely blame him, but its easier than trading Chris Bosh.

Jeff Van Gundy?????


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

replacement? i know triano is interim, but who do you guys think the candidates will be?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Flip Saunders would be my guess some folks say Avery but he has a negative rep right now


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Maybe Eddie Jordan?


----------



## rdlviper (May 24, 2006)

http://www.tsn.ca/nba/story/?id=258296&lid=headline&lpos=topStory_main

"This is a difficult but necessary step the franchise must take," Raptors President and General Manager Bryan Colangelo said in a statement. "We appreciate all that Sam has done for the organization, applaud him for his successes and wish him nothing but the best with his future in basketball."


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Maybe Eddie Jordan?


I hear hes an idiot . But hey Jays went back and got Cito, Leafs went back and got Cliff , Argos went back and got Don should the Raps go back and get Butch? lol


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I am surprised, but I was just thinking this morning about Eddie Jordan and why he was fired - perceived lack of effort or fight with his club. That is what we saw in DEN.

But I did think the Raps played hard versus LAL, other than a really bad game from Bosh which was bound to happen sometime. 

Seems like BC is getting desperate to put the blame on somebody for his flawed roster. But I do think a D'Antoni could have worked with this crew.

My choice remains Eddie Jordan now that Stan Van and Mike D are gone. BC may be waiting for his man in MEM to be fired but Iavaroni is an inexperienced coach. Butch Carter is still in town but I can't see the Raps going back in that direction.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Finally!

Flip Saunders Please!!!!


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

i knew it. called in last nights game thread!


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Wonder if Fratello might get a sniff now. 

Nice to see Triano get a shot. Wonder if JK will suddenly start shooting some 3's now?


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Dunno who the Raps go with into the future, but a name I'd like to consider as an underdog to the position - Paul Westphal. He has history with BC when the Suns had the most amount of success and he is available...


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

When it come to coaches you gotta think whats there strengh and this team biggest flaw. JVG and Fratello are Defensive coaches Avery a motivator not a X and O's just like Sam. Then team biggest flaw is Defense and a offense that gets stale at times so to me JVG and Fratello would make sense, I like Flip but I'm not sure what his style is


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Sam on Tsn right now talking about it

-Says hes shocked but not shocked

-Has nothing but respect for MLSE

-Sad thats hes not gonna get the chance to finish what he started

-Avoided the BC question

-Thankful for the opportunity

-Talked to a few of the players 

-Thanked all the Fans wished the city well 


He sounds sad as hell


----------



## rdlviper (May 24, 2006)

Mr_B said:


> He sounds sad as hell


He knows he's going to have a tough-time getting a new gig.... the Raptors will be viewed as a team with a lot of talent, that he couldn't put together... I don't think we'll see Sam as a head-coach for a long while in the NBA.


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

Well looks like a lot of people here on this board are happy now that Sam is gone. 
I for one thought he was a good coach just didn't have the great quality of player personnel around him. Replacing a coach is easy compared to making a major trade move, but even with a new coach coming in we will need a SG/SF who could defend the perimeter.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

rdlviper said:


> He knows he's going to have a tough-time getting a new gig.... the Raptors will be viewed as a team with a lot of talent, that he couldn't put together... I don't think we'll see Sam as a head-coach for a long while in the NBA.


I disagree I think He'll have a job by the end of this season or by training camp next year alot of coaches are on the hot seat right now and theres always teams who under perform


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I said a long time ago Sam was the perfect choice for the team at the time. He helped turn things around. But he would not likely be the guy to take us to the next level.

That said, there still has to be that next level coach available before you go and fire the guy in my opinion. BC was too weak to let Sam walk to CHA or MIL and signed him to a pretty big deal. Now we have missed out on a guy like D'Antoni that became available.

Sam will have another job within a year or so.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Mr_B said:


> Sam on Tsn right now talking about it
> 
> -Says hes shocked but not shocked
> 
> ...


Didnt get to see it, but glad that it sounds like he stayed classy.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

I think the future head coach for the Raps will be someone that we have never heard of before/a name coming out of left field. Look at BCs history with Phoenix and you'll see that he goes for coaches that are young and willing to play a style of basketball that he knows -- wide open, offensively minded. BCs more comfortable in evaluating players who can play that sort of style and will thus bring in a coach who looks to play a similar style of basketball -- a coach that hes able to mould to his basketball beliefs rather than having to cater to the coach's desires. 

With that said, I think you can rule out a coach like JVG from coming to Toronto since he's more defensive-minded and less likely to play the up and down style that BC knows. Avery is a possibility, but he'd need to focus playing a more open style than he may wish to do/had done in Dallas' later years under his rule. Flip probably has the inside track out of all the names we know of, but again, he'd need to play more up and down than he'd likely prefer to do. 

Again, I think a name to consider would be Paul Westphal. He has experience working with BC and can play that open offensive style. Heck, Triano may win the head coaching job outright if hes shown to be able to play that style of basketball. In any event, out of all the possibilities out there, I think the most likely scenario for this squad is that BC appoints a coach we've never thought of or heard about in quite a while.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I hope it i s JVG!!!!!


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Van Gundy
Saunders
Avery


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Van Gundy will slow this team to death, and we all know how good of a coach Avery is. I'm banking on Flip or EJ. EJ could be dangerous here if the team moves the ball well, but I think Flip is the pick.


----------



## toprofx (Jan 13, 2007)

ding dong the smitch is dead!!!

i called it fellas. the turning point was the game against the nets. that team showed the raps players just how a real coach is supposed to perform. from then on, it was all down hill and judging by last night's lost to the nugs....no one wanted to play for him.

Good riddance....no more calling the SHATS Sam

i want jvg


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I can't believe you guys even mention JVG. Look how boring he made the Rockets all those years. Toronto can't do that. They're an upbeat team.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Ruff Draft said:


> I can't believe you guys even mention JVG. Look how boring he made the Rockets all those years. Toronto can't do that. They're an upbeat team.


Its not just that, its BC. 

Colangelo doesnt find the next Bruce Bowem or Ime Udoka, he finds the next Michael Finley or Leandro Barbosa. The guy finds offensive talent that fits with an uptempo, offensive style of game. JVG is the antithesis of this (as are guys like Fratello, or Doug Collins).


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=hollinger_john&page=mitchellcolangelo-081203

Holliger has a nice piece about the firing, and I agree 95% of it.

Colangelo is more to blame for the team's current state than Mitchell, though Mitchell as a coach isn't good enough to get the team to play at its best or lead the squad for a deep playoff run. In short, Mitchell would had to go eventually, but for him to go now would take more blame away from BC.

I think the decision to start Bargnani over Moon in last year's playoffs showed his inability to gauge opponents in a playoff series. However, I do not know whether the decision to start Bargnani was his decision or it was influenced by Colangelo to play his young players.

I think at this point, we just have to trade Bargnani. We cannot risk not making any moves and have Bosh bail on us come 2010. He might still go after 2010, but I would rather we did something to prevent that rather than go with another 2 years of mediocre basketball.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

JVG knows what D is and that is what the raptors need.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

first things first i need to see how Triano is going to utilize his players and what he is going to in situational plays.. he definately knows his stuff and has some coaching experience in the international circuit.. he definately earned the respect of steve nash because nash definately didnt want to play for team canada after jay left the program.. i think he got saying that he wont play for team canada if jay wasnt coaching.. 

during the interview with devlin though he appears like he is up to the job which is good..


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Sam isn't Colangelo's coach. This should have been visible to everyone.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Sam was a good coach that could make a mediocre team into a playoff team, but he's not good enough to coach a championship caliber team. he was a motivator and a coach who gives tough love, rewarding his players with good play and make their confidence sky high. he was able to get through bargnani, who's finally coming to his own, and he got through moon who's become a decent player. he played a big part in calderon's development also. unfortunately, bc never saw sam as the long-term coach for this team. i would agree that smitch isn't exactly the best coach long term,but just who does BC have in mind now? we missed out on d'antoni already.. maybe bc has a good replacement in mind. JVG and flip aren't the answers to this team, and neither is avery(similar to smith). i think bc's got a new guy in mind.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

Ettore Messina..

just assuming and following BC trends nabbing people from Europe.. I remember when Messina was in town for summer league play.. everyone would praise the guy.. saying he was a mastermind this and that.. So i'll throw him out there for you folks


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I would love to know how BC evaluates his own players. Who does he think should be in an 8 man rotation?

Does he see Moon as a starter? Guy who doesn't rebound, defend that well, or add anything to the offense other than spot up 3's.

And how long does he expect Parker to stick around and play at a high level. He is already slipping, other than his shooting.

Does he think Kap should be a 35mpg guy? If so, he has to be an 18ppg guy at least.

Does he suddenly believe in Graham? He's never told Sam to play Joey, not like he did with Bargs.

We need to invest time in Roko but he is clearly not ready yet for a big role with his shooting being so weak. Hollinger says Bargs is a defensive liability but the guy leads our team in blocks and does not get backed down in the post as badly as Bosh does. That is still Bosh's biggest weakness as a player. Not playing our top young guys just puts us in a joey graham situation where he isn't up to speed when we do need him and also has little trade value.

Giving up that pick this summer was a big mistake. We had a chance to add Wallace and a decent C, wing, or backup PG. How good would Chalmers look as a backup to Jose. Hibbert and McGee are both quite productive for rookie C's. Batum was too much of a risk for BC but starts for Portland while our 2nd round pick is out with heart trouble.

BC let our most versatile wing player, Delfino, go for nothing and let players like Pietrus and Barnes sign as FA's elsewhere. What a mess.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> I would love to know how BC evaluates his own players. Who does he think should be in an 8 man rotation?
> 
> Does he see Moon as a starter? Guy who doesn't rebound, defend that well, or add anything to the offense other than spot up 3's.
> 
> ...


Yup, couldn't agree more, I really wanted Batum, and now were stuck with a guy whose career is over before it started.

I think the JO trade was made just to make Bosh happy, but haven't we realized that fails horribly, ala Vince Carter wanting to keep Antonio Davis, Jerome Williams and Co. We wasted so much money of average guys.

I would take a starting lineup of

Jose
Batum
Wallace
Bosh
Bargs

we would be a much deeper team.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

osman said:


> Yup, couldn't agree more, I really wanted Batum, and now were stuck with a guy whose career is over before it started.
> 
> I think the JO trade was made just to make Bosh happy, but haven't we realized that fails horribly, ala Vince Carter wanting to keep Antonio Davis, Jerome Williams and Co. We wasted so much money of average guys.
> 
> ...


You know we had no shot at Batum right? and the JO trade working out hes not the problem. Going into the offseason the raps had 2 major flaws wings and a another post presense to help Bosh BC went 1 for 2 and addressed the biggest issue out of the two


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

You realize we are talking about using the pick we sent IND for Batum or a young C. He was there.

If the trade was TJ and filler for GWallace we also have Rasho still, so not like we have a huge hole at C

BC was giving the pick away to keep below the tax line, I think that is very clear. No way we needed to add that pick to balance talent in either the IND or CHA trade. BC was offering the pick willingly. That was a mistake. The player we drafted this summer would have two seasons to prove himself and show Bosh that we have a nice young nucleus around him with Jose, Bargs,Ukic, pick, Kapono, and maybe Hump, Graham, or Moon although you have to think at least 2 of those last 3 will be gone or not in rotation.

Parker is not here for long. We let Delfino go for nothing after throwing 2 second round picks away for a short term rental on him. Those picks could have gotten us another late first rounder or early second round pick. Maurizio was supposed to turn our 2nd round picks into gold. What has he added?

BC has made a lot of mistakes. He had huge cap room when he came in and used it on older unproven nba players who were short term fixes. Parker, Garbo, and Fred Jones were his big signings. The Rasho trade had been initiated by Babcock. The TJ for Villy trade was ok but most think we should have gotten a sweetener in that trade. The Kap signing is not looking great right now, although I think he is extremely tradeable.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

I thought i was the only one to see Bosh's reaction/what he had to say after practice with Triano the other day.. But Jonesy and Eric Smith as well picked that up as well.. I havent seen that side of Bosh before, just his attitude and the way he answered the questions was not typical Bosh.. Saying that it was management's call in other words (fault) that Sam Mitchell was fired and that the players had nothing to do with it..

Bosh seems a bit iritated, but i guess after all Sam was like a mentor to him..


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> You realize we are talking about using the pick we sent IND for Batum or a young C. He was there.
> 
> If the trade was TJ and filler for GWallace we also have Rasho still, so not like we have a huge hole at C
> 
> ...


Yea, losing that pick was bad, BC does have a history of selling picks when we was with the Suns. They gave away Sergio and Rudy to the Blazers, imagine those guys on the Suns now.


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> JVG knows what D is and that is what the raptors need.


Its gets very annoying when everyone keeps repeating the same thing. NO matter what coach the Raptors bring in it won't make a huge difference until Bryan brings in players to play that role. We need people who can defend the perimeter and rebound the basketball. WE DON'T have such players so naming all these random coaches saying how they can help us is stupid. 

Its much easier to fire a coach then make a major trade move, if no one wants to play in Toronto ala gerald wallace, its hard to make roster changes so instead they go the easy way to blame the coach and fire him.


----------



## holt81 (May 7, 2005)

For a number of years now, I haven't been on board with the Raptors' GMs/HC. I don't think this move was unwarranted, but I certainly don't see it as the solution to the Raptors' numerous problems. So while Sam has had his good and bad parts, the Raptors will not be a markedly better team without him. Perhaps another coach can squeeze another 4-5 wins out of this .500 team, but is that really what we want?

The problem with the Raptors, which I have believed all along, is talent. Give a talented roster a bad coach and you may have poor results, but the coach is the most replacable member of the team. Give a good coach a mediocre roster, and you have a floundering squad. Players and talent are the most valuable commodity in the NBA, so it really starts from the top down. And this is why the blame for what we now see has to lie with Bryan Colangelo, not Sam Mitchell.

Since acquiring control over the Raptors, Colangelo's accomplishments include:
- Acquiring quick fixes which allowed him to win basketball's worst division in years.
- Making an already soft, punchless team even moreso by his first big acquisition.
- Not finding a ball-handling swingman/scorer (Vince Carter would be nice right about now).
- Not finding a center to rebound/provide interior defense (Rasho the softy at an inflated price was as good as he could find).
- Not acquiring any long-term roster players.
- Blowing draft picks, finding ways to not be able to use our other ones.
- Wasting cap space.

Sometimes, GMing in basketball is about being lucky. It's not all skill. But you don't even get an opportunity to play in the draftin without first round picks. And wasting first round picks with quality players left on the board is the trademark of bad teams.

If you gave me the opportunity to save Rob Babcock's job or fire him at the time it was done, in hindsight I would rather have taken my chances with Babcock. This is as bad as it gets for me as I would have fired Babcock at every point from the draft until he actually got the axe. My take on Babcock was that his draft blunders costed the team a chance to be a championship contender. Imagine our team with Iguodala, Bynum, and Granger? Best starting 5 in the league hands down :'(. I feel confident that Babcock would NOT have drafted Bargnani and would take a roll of the dice on the rest of the top 10 (4/9 good prospects in Roy, Aldridge, Thomas, Gay). It's better to be lucky than good.

Babcock ruined our shot at a championship, and I can live with that. But Colangelo is going to be the the GM responsible for running our franchise's cornerstone out of town during his prime. That is unexcusable, unforgivable, and heads had better damn well roll.

I used to go to sleep at night with the Raptors game on the radio when it was on CFRB 1010. And 5 years ago, I would watch every game I could. But now, as I've learned more and more about basketball, I just can't stomach the GMs that come into town and beat down my spirit one after another.

I've continually been calling for gloom and doom for the Raps just from what I know about the NBA as a fan. It isn't fun, but at least I've been right about things. However, it's depressing to know now that things often play out how I expect them to, and if that's true there's really not much reason for me to keep watching the Raptors. We'll finish somewhere 6-10th, perhaps steal a round if we're lucky. But I'm getting the point where that's really not good enough because the talent just isn't there to build on (Bosh has nearly reached his peak) and the team won't get any better (Conf. finals) until it gets worse (lottery) again. Think back to a few years ago the Wizards had just made the playoffs and were the team on the rise. Now, they have the same core but 3-4 years older, struggling to make the playoffs while their star has just been signed to a $120 million deal even though he has a bum knee. Once Bosh leaves, we will have nothing but Jose (the main reason I watched last season), the best 3 point contest contestant in the land, and an ex-Globetrotter.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Babcock made one bad move, the Hoffa pick. And that was McCloskey's baby.

I wanted Bynum and Green in the following draft but you can't argue with Villy and Graham. Those were solid picks. Sam has ruined Graham as much as anything, although clearly Granger is the better player in hindsight. Sam would have ruined a guy like Biedrins if Babs took him over Hoffa, I guarantee that.

I would love to be able to know what Babs would have done with all that cap space that his moves helped create. And if he would have kept the pick we gave NY and the pick we just gave IND. We know that he would have brought in Rasho as he started that talk and had a history with Rasho. He found Jose and Roko and signed Bonner to a cheap contract. And I bet he would have got something for Zo if Peddie had not stepped in on that negotiation.

I think Babs would have this team in at least as good a position today as BC has us in. Maybe better. Will never know - just my opinion.


----------



## holt81 (May 7, 2005)

Babcock made more than just one bad move - one example is not putting an option in Bonner's original contract (nor Pape Sow's) which forced him to sign Bonner to a $2m contract instead of picking up a 300k option. This is typical of the type of oversights Babs made during his time here, he was just not ready to become a GM at that time (though he did show slight improvement towards the end but had lost everyone's confidence by that point). And it has to be said that tearing a team down is easier than building it back up (JP Riccardi says hello). Suppose Bosh was not on the roster in the first place, and we give Babs a mulligan on Hoffa. This allows Babs to live and die by his own acquisitions - Charlie V is exactly who we thought he was, while JG is slowly playing himself out of the NBA. Give him a big plus on Jose, but Jose isn't a dominant player and does need help around him to do the scoring.

However, what is inexcusable is how BC has put us into basketball purgatory (fringe playoff team). Coming in, he was handcuffed by Grunwald's Lamond Murray deal (lottery protected #1). But understanding that, it's my opinion that we shouldn't have gone guns blazing into his first season with patchwork veterans. This would only force us to release the draft choice earlier when what we really needed to become a legitimate contender was a "hit" in the draft to round out the roster. In the NBA, if you try and peak too soon, you ultimately stunt your own growth - this happens all the time. GMs have to be extremely careful to not sabatoge their futures by playing for the present because one key player can really make all the difference in a team's fortunes - would Boston have won the championship without Rondo? I'd say definitely not. Maybe BC expected more from AP, but his failure in Toronto will be ultimately marked by acquiring too many complementary players in a star-driven league.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Raps fans endured a lot of pain to build up that cap space, and BC just squandered it. We have nothing to show for it today. Plus we gave away a mid first round pick to the knicks just to unload Jalen's deal a year earlier which makes it even worse. Then he throws away this years draft pick just to save some money and lets our most versatile wing walk for nothing.

Babs dumping of VC is what helped create that cap space and let Bosh develop into a leader. And the Bonner contract is much less than many on this board thought he would get, and helped make the Rasho deal possible, so its hard to call that a mistake.

BCs waste of our cap space cost us the chance at a legit nba wing scorer through FA or trade. It also cost us 2 draft picks. And it cost us the services of Delfino. Drafting Bargs may end up his biggest mistake of all.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> Raps fans endured a lot of pain to build up that cap space, and BC just squandered it. We have nothing to show for it today. Plus we gave away a mid first round pick to the knicks just to unload Jalen's deal a year earlier which makes it even worse. Then he throws away this years draft pick just to save some money and lets our most versatile wing walk for nothing.
> 
> Babs dumping of VC is what helped create that cap space and let Bosh develop into a leader. And the Bonner contract is much less than many on this board thought he would get, and helped make the Rasho deal possible, so its hard to call that a mistake.
> 
> BCs waste of our cap space cost us the chance at a legit nba wing scorer through FA or trade. It also cost us 2 draft picks. And it cost us the services of Delfino. Drafting Bargs may end up his biggest mistake of all.


Yea, honestly the more I think about it, the more I don't like BC when it comes to drafting. He hurt the Suns for years, costing them many players, one year he traded Deng too the Bulls for a future pick which he then traded to the Knicks for nothing (Nate Robinson) then in following years picks were sold which turned out to be Fernandez and Sergio. So far with the raps we have already lost a pick which we should'nt have given up last year.

Not a good trend with BC and the draft.


----------



## holt81 (May 7, 2005)

osman said:


> Yea, honestly the more I think about it, the more I don't like BC when it comes to drafting. He hurt the Suns for years, costing them many players, one year he traded Deng too the Bulls for a future pick which he then traded to the Knicks for nothing (Nate Robinson) then in following years picks were sold which turned out to be Fernandez and Sergio. So far with the raps we have already lost a pick which we should'nt have given up last year.
> 
> Not a good trend with BC and the draft.


Some of the pick selling has to do with Sarver. But BC did have a few questionable transactions in Phoenix which had me concerned all along. He was the EOY but didn't have a spotless record (far from it). We blew our pick in the 04 draft, but BC simply gave his away. Their reluctance to use first round picks led to their roster becoming top heavy, lacking quality depth and financial flexibility. His bonanza from the Joe Johnson situation was more Atlanta's poor strategy than anything (give anything and everything to get JJ) even though Phoenix would not have matched the cheaper offer sheet.

There's probably more, I just don't remember it off the top of my head. I was skeptical but really hopeful that he would continue his run of luck when he arrived. Instead he made many aggressive moves in the wrong direction for the growth of the team and it's all led to what we have today.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

holt81 said:


> Some of the pick selling has to do with Sarver. But BC did have a few questionable transactions in Phoenix which had me concerned all along. He was the EOY but didn't have a spotless record (far from it). We blew our pick in the 04 draft, but BC simply gave his away. Their reluctance to use first round picks led to their roster becoming top heavy, lacking quality depth and financial flexibility. His bonanza from the Joe Johnson situation was more Atlanta's poor strategy than anything (give anything and everything to get JJ) even though Phoenix would not have matched the cheaper offer sheet.
> 
> There's probably more, I just don't remember it off the top of my head. I was skeptical but really hopeful that he would continue his run of luck when he arrived. Instead he made many aggressive moves in the wrong direction for the growth of the team and it's all led to what we have today.


Honestly, if a GM can't convince and owner that draft picks are necessary in order to build assets I don't know what to say. First round picks are anywhere from 5million to 1million, not very expensive.

Rather than cutting draft picks, a GM should cut salary elsewhere, ex. phx had scrubs like Jim Jackson, Pat Burke, Brian Grant.

If MLSE is telling BC to maintain salary, I would rather he cut salary with some of our scrubs rather than draft picks.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

MLSE is telling him to do both. He gave away picks to cut salary and let Delfino walk to cut salary. So we lost a vet and a rook who could have helped today and build for the future.

Most owners won't go over the tax line, which is understandable, so BC should have factored that into his signings and trades. Once you have a salary on the books its hard to lower overall team salary. You can just do trades that bring back slightly less in salary or only trade with teams under the cap who can just eat the whole thing. But unless they really want your player you will have to send picks or cash or other pieces you dont' want to give up.

If Mark Cuban had matched BC's offer to Nash you have to wonder what BC's rep in the league would be today.


----------



## holt81 (May 7, 2005)

Best dressed former owner's son?


----------

